# would you be friends with someone who..



## UK guy (Nov 6, 2013)

Would you be friends with someone who thinks they are better then you?

This has been bothering me all day. I have fallen out with most of my friends, and the only remaining friend i have, thinks he is better then me. He thinks hes better then everyone to be fair. Not only that, he is extremely self centered, and has even said he is only out for himself


I'm not sure if i want to be friends with someone like this, but if i stop being friends with him, then ill have no one.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

No, I value respect.


----------



## TheDrawingMan (Dec 3, 2013)

If he treats you like **** then you should just ditch him. If he's nice and you acknowledge him as your superior (in the case that he actually is superior) he seems like a person worth keeping I guess... my advice may not be the best mind you.


----------



## UK guy (Nov 6, 2013)

TheDrawingMan said:


> If he treats you like **** then you should just ditch him. If he's nice and you acknowledge him as your superior (in the case that he actually is superior) he seems like a person worth keeping I guess... my advice may not be the best mind you.


He doesnt treat me like ****, but right now i feel like total ****, just thinking about the guy


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I think almost everyone thinks they are better than me, so I don't have much of a choice.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Unfortunately everyone I have or will friend will think of himself/herself as better than me in some way whether I knew off the bat or find out later. 

Staying friends or being good friends with them might be another story.


----------



## asc (Nov 8, 2011)

temp user said:


> Would you be friends with someone who thinks they are better then you?
> 
> This has been bothering me all day. I have fallen out with most of my friends, and the only remaining friend i have, thinks he is better then me. He thinks hes better then everyone to be fair. Not only that, he is extremely self centered, and has even said he is only out for himself
> 
> I'm not sure if i want to be friends with someone like this, but if i stop being friends with him, then ill have no one.


I know exactly how you feel. Like you I've fallen out with many friends. There is approx. 2 that I will actually talk to and hang out with nowadays. And I rarely see them as it is.

I would feel uncomfortable with someone putting me down and building themselves up. So your friend does this to everyone? Does he have any other friends? Have you ever mentioned his smugness to him?

What are the reasons you want him around other than to just be around? What good does he do for you?


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I would be concerned that someone who both sees others as beneath them _and _is only out for themselves might see me as a tool.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I've always preferred being alone to being with bad "friends".


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes. Actually one of my closest friends is that way.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nope. I'd rather just remain all by my lonesome.


----------



## Octoberrose (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a selfish friend like this and yeah he's my friend but not a close one. If he makes you feel bad then tell him so. I do this with my selfish "friend" because it ain't worth going through the frustration and sadness when he makes me feel bad.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

I understand how it feels to have no friends and in desperation keeping "bad" people around just out of loneliness. I use to have people I called friends that would even make fun of me to other people right in front of my face and I still would stick around, hoping they would change. I can tell you right now, it's not worth the blow to your self-esteem. You might think you have no self-esteem left to take a blow to, but you can't think this way. Think of it as self respect if anything and you DO still have that. A bad friend can cripple you and a potential social life with others for a long time too because you spend so much time feeling bad about yourself and exhausting energy on this one friend. At this point in my life, I wouldn't even bother with someone like that, but if you are truly afraid of losing him, I say sit him down and have a heart to heart talk about how his attitude makes you feel like ****. Tell him frankly, if he doesn't stop then you two are not friends anymore.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I wouldnt. It would be annoying, frustrating and toxic. And why would that person befriend me in first place if he/she thinks I am not good enough?

Temp user, from your description he seems to be a narcissist. For him friendships are usually a way of boosting his own ego. The kind of person that is always expecting others to be there for him but never think about being there for the other.
The fear of abandonment and being all alone can be very intense. The pain after separation will be pretty sharp. It is only yourself that can decide: suffer for few weeks/months because of this separation or suffer for an unknown period while still being ''friends''.
Making a new friend so you wont be all alone would be best. But I know that is easier said than done.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Brisby said:


> I understand how it feels to have no friends and in desperation keeping "bad" people around just out of loneliness. I use to have people I called friends that would even make fun of me to other people right in front of my face and I still would stick around, hoping they would change. I can tell you right now, it's not worth the blow to your self-esteem. You might think you have no self-esteem left to take a blow to, but you can't think this way. Think of it as self respect if anything and you DO still have that. A bad friend can cripple you and a potential social life with others for a long time too because you spend so much time feeling bad about yourself and exhausting energy on this one friend. At this point in my life, I wouldn't even bother with someone like that, but if you are truly afraid of losing him, I say sit him down and have a heart to heart talk about how his attitude makes you feel like ****. Tell him frankly, if he doesn't stop then you two are not friends anymore.


 Agreed. I think there's always something left to lose when it comes to unhealthy friendships. Without them, we think we're worthless and think other people view us that way. With them, we receive confirmation that it's true from within our own support network.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Hell no. I think this a rather dumb question.


----------



## needausername (Dec 7, 2013)

absolutely not. and trust me, a lot of people view themselves as superior to me due to my conditions.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope, I'm conceited can't have competition :3


----------



## Dimmie (Nov 17, 2013)

...that kind of person is not a friend, youre better off alone...funny thing is that no matter how awesome someone is theres always a ton of people better than them, which is why its ridiculous to play the compare game.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not sure how people who think they're better than another person can decide to be that person's "friend." If I thought I was better than someone else, I wouldn't want to befriend them or hang around them at all.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd rather be totally alone than be around someone who was a total jerk to me.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

There is no way in hell I would be friends with someone who thought they were better than me. Nope!


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

No, i have an inferiority complex and i need to be reassured that i'm not inferior. Having someone who thinks they're better than me would just make me think that the person is only being friends with me because they feel sorry for me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No. I wouldn't tolerate someone who patronizes me all the time. I already deal with a lot of that due to my anxiety with people and I take offense to it.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I've always preferred being alone to being with bad "friends".


Exactly right. Dump his ***.


----------

